# Russian Bombers to patrol Gulf of Mexico, Caribbean



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

https://news.yahoo.com/russian-bomber-patrols-reach-gulf-mexico-140508309.html


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's international airspace. We do the same to them.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I see they are upgrading the airframes they are sending. It used to be converted bombers that first flew in 1952 that would come by just to harass and gather intelligence. They were propeller driven and had two blades per engine and they would turn in different directions. As fast as a jet airliner today. 
But now. Now in this story they show a tu-160 blackjack. Super sonic and swing wing. Similar to a b-1
No use for a blackjack 'cept to harass and drop nukes. 

Those are the two bombers that can reach the u.s.  stop in cuba. God knows we can't have another cold war without another Cuban missile crisis.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

If it's TU-95's you'll probably hear them before you see them!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> If it's TU-95's you'll probably hear them before you see them!


Maybe not. These babies can do 0.8 mach. They are on you before the sound catches up.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

They are actually really cool looking up close, and BIG. 

I don't care what they do in international air space. It's free.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Maybe not. These babies can do 0.8 mach. They are on you before the sound catches up.


True! I was just making a generalization as these are amongst the loudest planes I have ever heard on the videos I have seen. I'd love to hear/see one in person!
I have heard stories of ramp workers without proper hearing protection getting permanent hearing damage working around these planes.

There are a couple of videos on youtube of the TU-95's flying overhead and those big counter rotating props the sound reminded me a little of the old
Convair B-36's and the sound of the 6 big props on that bird.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Your hearing /deaf comment reminds me of the submarine that leaked radiation so bad that as soon as it put to sea every man on the ship was sterile. Think it was Chinese or maybe Russian. But im leaning towards Chinese.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just showing off


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Just showing off


Agreed. It is a dog and pony show.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Don't think for a minute that we weren't "locked on". If the media knew about it, bet your a$$ that our heroes knew first.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm honestly trying to think of the oldest airframe that can shoot down a tu-95 I think a p-80 could do the trick, however to be safe I might go with an f-86.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

It might be a dog & pony show, it is however still a show that makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> Your hearing /deaf comment reminds me of the submarine that leaked radiation so bad that as soon as it put to sea every man on the ship was sterile. Think it was Chinese or maybe Russian. But im leaning towards Chinese.


Russian in the 70's. There shielding was notoriously lacking in order to be faster. They were loud too.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Russian in the 70's. There shielding was notoriously lacking in order to be faster. They were loud too.


They were loud, until that traitor John Walker sold them our propeller secrets. Then they were as quiet as us.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Don't think for a minute that we weren't "locked on". If the media knew about it, bet your a$$ that our heroes knew first.


I'm sure we knew about it but weren't allowed to lock on FCR. 
In the '80s (my days) it was pretty routine for them to lock on to our guys but, we weren't allowed to return the favor.
It was internationally known as a very hostile act but the Ruskies didn't care, they'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Did y'all read about the encounter in the Black Sea between the USS Donald Cook and a Su-24?

Reason for serious concern.

Russian Su -24 scores off against the American "USS Donald Cook" - News - Politics - Russian Radio

We put a lot of faith in the Aegis system.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

A bit off topic but I find interesting..

They locked on to KAL 007 and took that 747 down but back in 1978 a little known event took place with another KAL plane this time a Boeing 707-300. This was the first KAL shoot-down/force down. Check out the left wing and the close-up of the fuselage.

Korean Air Lines Flight 902 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://www.google.com/search?q=kal...&ei=PCVlVNPvIviHsQSqn4DIAw&sqi=2&ved=0CC0QsAQ


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

No major power will be the one to use a nuke first. For one if you nuke this place it will be worthless, and unusable. So whats the gain. Second, you know you have incoming to yourself if you choose to use them. Now your useless. It will be a small group with an inferior weapon, deadly none the less. But Something will get its answer back.


----------

